# New Bow Options



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey all! I am in the market for a new bow this spring! I have always shot Bear bows, is there a reason to change brands? If there is please explain the benefits as to why, or if not which Bear's are the best out there now? My bow is currently 10 years old and ready for retirement to just the range.
Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I love my Bear bows... Shoot a few of them and pick one that feels good to YOU. I just got a 2015 Arena 34 (i am a big dude) and LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I shoot pse and that is only because it just is comfortable. I shoot with guys who shoot bear, Hoyt, and bow tech. We all sweR by our brand, but they all shoot great.


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I shoot a Hoyt and really like it compared to the other brands I tried. 

But just like the canned answer from every single "what kind of bow" post: you just need to get into shops and shoot some until you find the one that feels the best to you. 

I'm not married to Hoyt bows. When I buy a new one I'll go in and shoot a bunch until I find the one I like.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

A few I would check out are the Xpedition xcentric7 and perfection. Then take a look at the any of the other bigger players, Hoyt, Mathews, PSE and elite. They all make great bows but not all will fit you. I have my preferences but my fit and needs are different then then next guy. I will tell you if I had not received a great deal on my current rig I would probably be shooting an Xpedition. If you shoot all the others and the bears feel the best go back. And as hard as it is give any of the others a fair assessment. We can all get a little closed minded with our current brand. 
That is one good thing about my little archery gig is I get to handle and tune several brands and models and can learn what I like and don't like about a bow without dropping the cash.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I used to shoot Bear bows, but switched to a Mathews No Cam.

If you are set on a Bear, it would be worth your while to subscribe to camofire. They have daily deals and Bear bows appear at least once a week at huge discounts.

https://www.camofire.com/


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Go shoot a Prime. You will not be disappointed. They speak for them selfs 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I just switched from PSE to a Prime Rival. I shot several bows at different shops and it came down to the Hoyt Defiant and the Prime Rival. I went with the Prime and I am loving it.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you for all the info!! I now have a few options I am going to try!


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

So many good bows out there these days. I just picked up a Prime Ion and a Rival. Both awesome bows. Also have a couple Obsession bows on the way. Give them a try if you can find a place to shoot them. Had a Xpedition Xcentric and Bowtech Prodigy last year that were also good bows.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

mrkrik said:


> So many good bows out there these days. I just picked up a Prime Ion and a Rival. Both awesome bows. Also have a couple Obsession bows on the way. Give them a try if you can find a place to shoot them.


That was the key for me, getting to try multiple bows side by side.
Get them set to the same poundage and ou can really feel the difference in teh draw stroke and let off points.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Shoot them all. I've shot most of the new bows for this year and I've narrowed it down between the elite impulse 34 and the prime rize. Those are the two that felt best to me. I personally don't know why anyone would buy the Hoyt defiant because I shot it and thought that it felt like a hunk of junk. Everyone has there opinion though


----------



## Utetexan (Feb 19, 2016)

Not sure what your draw length is, but if you're 28.5 or less in draw length you should look at the Bowtech BT-X 28. With the new cam system you will get 15 FPS faster than most all other bows on the market. The bow is 31" ATA, but has a different CAM then the BT-X 31, it's not 28" ATA as some believe.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Utetexan said:


> Not sure what your draw length is, but if you're 28.5 or less in draw length you should look at the Bowtech BT-X 28. With the new cam system you will get 15 FPS faster than most all other bows on the market. The bow is 31" ATA, but has a different CAM then the BT-X 31, it's not 28" ATA as some believe.


I just picked up my 28" BTX yesterday. I shot all the new bows out there before making my choice, and the rest didn't compare. I honestly don't know how anyone would prefer a hoyt. The draw cycle is horrible, spongy back wall, and feels like 10 more lbs to draw.

My arrow is flying 290 fps at 27.5" draw ,and fairly heavy axis arrow.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Not to argue (with anyone), but out of all the bows I've shot (and owned) Hoyt is the best for me. The CS 34 ZT I have now shoots better than any bow I've had to date. Granted, I have not shot any of the other 2015 models of other bows, or any 2016 models of any bows.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Price and uses matter, IMO. We will all have preference. Honestly a lot of good bows out. I have enjoyed shooting primes, hoyt, I shoot mathews.. only bow I flat out didn't like was the multiple pse I have shot. That's just me, some people are great with them! I know they are quality.

When I bought my Mathews last year, I actually headed to Jakes archery set on a Hoyt Charger. I had shot all the bows at wild arrow. The carbon spider was more than I wanted to spend, and the Nitrum just was to aggressive in the hand. I went down there and they carried more brands. They set up so many bows for me to try and narrow down. I loved the mathews but at othrr shops it was too much.. well i got a steal on my bow so I got it.

Why the long story? My best advice would be to go in unbiased. Also, make the sales person sell you. Why this bow over that? Why more money? Will I notice the difference you said? Have them setup multiple bows for you. Good luck and keep us updated! Lots of quality bows out there at all prices.

The big thing that held me from bear was not enough true proshops carrying them. Big box stores didn't have the knowledge I wanted to purchase. But I have shot some great Bear bows and as said, Camofire has great deals and they are often on clearance at sportsmens.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I will add, if you have a shorter draw and the money, try the new carbon defiant. Even if you don't wanna spend the money try it. All new bows should impress, but that thing has some serious innovation that helps out the shorter draw guys get speed and its so stable. 

Love the no cam and halon mathews. And of course, my ChillR has my heart.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Well having a short draw bow is out of the question. I am 6'4" with a 30"draw, which has stopped me from getting a few different bows in the past. I have been to three different bow shops and Cabela's trying different bows. I like the Prime ion, the bear domain, Hoyt PowerMax, and the PSE Inertia. I'm headed out this weekend again with the intent on purchasing so I can start shooting now and getting comfortable with it!!!!

Thank you for all the input! I appreciate it a ton!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

muleydeermaniac said:


> Well having a short draw bow is out of the question. I am 6'4" with a 30"draw, which has stopped me from getting a few different bows in the past. I have been to three different bow shops and Cabela's trying different bows. I like the Prime ion, the bear domain, Hoyt PowerMax, and the PSE Inertia. I'm headed out this weekend again with the intent on purchasing so I can start shooting now and getting comfortable with it!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all the input! I appreciate it a ton!


I would highly recommend checking out Jake's Archery. I saved $250 no my bow alone, not to mention accessories. Me and my buddy just bought the same slider a week apart, I paid $40 less. So, worth checking out if you are ok driving there (depending on where you are).

30" won't stop you from any of the bows I mentioned, it actually benefits you. Draws below 29" seem to lose some speed on most bows. Lower you are in the range, the more speed you lose(so I have been told), so you are set there!

I am happy for you getting a bow! Let us know how it all goes!!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I shoot a Strother bow. They got bought by obsession bows a while back, but I really like it.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Well I bought my bow on Saturday and spent most of Sunday shooting it as I didn't have any kids for the weekend! I bought the PSE Inertia. The feel and balance is incredible for me. Now just to upgrade the rest and a new release to go with it! Can't wait for Elk season to show up!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

muleydeermaniac said:


> Well I bought my bow on Saturday and spent most of Sunday shooting it as I didn't have any kids for the weekend! I bought the PSE Inertia. The feel and balance is incredible for me. Now just to upgrade the rest and a new release to go with it! Can't wait for Elk season to show up!


Nice! Where did you pick it up? Come in a package?


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

muleydeermaniac said:


> Well I bought my bow on Saturday and spent most of Sunday shooting it as I didn't have any kids for the weekend! I bought the PSE Inertia. *The feel and balance is incredible for me.* Now just to upgrade the rest and a new release to go with it! Can't wait for Elk season to show up!


That's what it's all about.
Enjoy.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I ended up getting it from Cabela's. I had a gift card I could use for a good portion of it. It was just the bow and I transferred my sights and everything from my old bow. the sights were only a year old as is the quiver. but I will need a new rest and release. they are quite a bit older and should upgrade them. I'll be down in Provo tomorrow so I'll be stopping by Jake's for the first time. I feel like a kid on Christmas right now! :grin::grin:


----------

